# DCC controller on analog model



## pepazdepa (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for letting me in.
I have an analog layout and want to keep it that way. I am thinking to get a wireless/cordless controler. Is it possible to get a DCC controler, which would control a voltage in the rail without any strings attached? Or , is there another way, may be a wirelessly controlled power source? I never run more than one train at a time. 
Just like everybody, I prefer lower price, but it is not really an object.
Please help.
Thanks Pepazdepa (Joe from a depo)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

I have heard of wireless remote controlled controllers for O-scale, and I'll bet the same thing exists for HO as well.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know if a wireless dc controler exists in HO but I know DCC controlers are wireless. But this means all of your locomotives will need to have dcc decoders installed because dcc runs on ac not dc power.


----------



## pepazdepa (Jul 15, 2011)

I have only a general knowledge of DCC, so don't laugh too loud if this is a nonsense.
Would it be possible to use a DCC controller and instal just one decoder feeding the rails (this would most likely require a voltage amplifier)?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

bad idea.
DCC is a constant max power of 14-16 volts ac. So you would need a bridge rectifier and no decoder to date can handle the amount of amps used in a standard dc system.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're feeding the rails with anyway, the decoder is driving the motor.


----------



## pepazdepa (Jul 15, 2011)

I never run more than one or two locos at the same time. Decoder would be connected to 14-16 V AC and controlled output would go to the rails to power whatever siding is on at that time.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think that sound like a lot of work just so you don't have to sit in one place, Why not just install a tether on your dc controller or better yet install it so you can unplug and replug one in to different parts of the layout.


----------

